# Giggingstown remove their horses from W. Mullins



## Dobiegirl (28 September 2016)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=20357124&category=0

Well there's a turn up for the books, apparently its over the fact that Willie has Increased his training fees for the first time in 10years.

I wonder who will get the majority of the horses, Gordon Elliot Im sure would be in line and its definitely going to impact on Willies challenge on the Champion trainers title.

I cant wait for the NH season to start proper.


----------



## Lanky Loll (28 September 2016)

Will make the season interesting, but maybe a sign that things at RyanAir are not all well?  Unless Willie has put his fees up astronomically seems a tad unreasonable.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (28 September 2016)

I suppose it does depend on how much the fees went up by, but I have to agree, no increase in ten years and then to increase doesn't sound unreasonable.

I wonder is there anything else at play here too.. Not saying there is though.


----------



## Nicnac (28 September 2016)

Hmmm cynical me thinks Mr Mullins put his fees up by a reasonable amount; Mr O'Leary threatened him that he would remove all his horses if that was the case.  WM didn't back down, and now O'L has 60 horses to place elsewhere at the start of the NH season..... with fried egg on his face.   Ryanscare is like all airlines, on a tight profit margin however can't be that bad with 60 horses in training.

Just my take on it.  WM sounds perfectly reasonable although not a great businessman if he hasn't increased in 10 years!  Poor horses being moved now.

Really hope this doesn't send WM under if staff move with horses.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 September 2016)

Its obviously a big blow to WM but he has better horses with RR, as for Giggingstown, 60 horses is going to be a nightmare to place as I cant imagine anyone has space for that amount, maybe young Joseph O Brian but Im sure he wont be cheap either

Im sure there is more to this than meets the eye and further revelations will be forthcoming

Nicnac your take on it sounds very likely,


----------



## ElectricChampagne (28 September 2016)

I thins you might be right too nicnac, it does sound very likely. WM does sound reasonable... But I do think there is a lot more to it than we are hearing.


----------



## Clodagh (28 September 2016)

At least it will broaden the Irish NH spectrum a bit. Lots of owners seem to be throwing their toys and moving horses about at the moment!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 September 2016)

I have heard rumours that can easily be believed about what goes on at Mullins yard. 

Elliot is getting 20 horses including Don Poli and Apple Jade. De Bromhead is getting some - which will make up for losing the Potts horses - Jessie Harrington is getting some which will be a good boost for her, she is very under rated as a trainer. Joseph O'Brian is getting some too. That I can see the sense in. An up and coming trainer with a huge name already. 

He can send some to us!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 September 2016)

EKW said:



			I have heard rumours that can easily be believed about what goes on at Mullins yard. 

Elliot is getting 20 horses including Don Poli and Apple Jade. De Bromhead is getting some - which will make up for losing the Potts horses - Jessie Harrington is getting some which will be a good boost for her, she is very under rated as a trainer. Joseph O'Brian is getting some too. That I can see the sense in. An up and coming trainer with a huge name already. 

He can send some to us!
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine a lot goes on in racing yards that is not common knowledge.

I think it is much better for the sport to have horses spread around, it makes it far more interesting.


----------



## Fiona (28 September 2016)

WM put his daily fee up from 50 to 55 per day... Hardly  a massive  rise  if he hadn't  put them up in the ten years prior..

I'm sure I also read somewhere today that oleary has a max amount he will pay, no matter who the trainer..

Although WM had a lot of his horses, there were only a couple of big race chasers, rest were novice  hurdlers..

Fiona


----------



## Clodagh (28 September 2016)

EKW said:



			I have heard rumours that can easily be believed about what goes on at Mullins yard. 

Elliot is getting 20 horses including Don Poli and Apple Jade. De Bromhead is getting some - which will make up for losing the Potts horses - Jessie Harrington is getting some which will be a good boost for her, she is very under rated as a trainer. Joseph O'Brian is getting some too. That I can see the sense in. An up and coming trainer with a huge name already. 

He can send some to us!
		
Click to expand...

I am pleased Jessica Harrington is getting some, I like her a lot. Also pleased about de Bromhead, her always comes across as a very nice man. I didn't realise Joseph O'Brien was doing jumpers - is he training both then?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 September 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I am pleased Jessica Harrington is getting some, I like her a lot. Also pleased about de Bromhead, her always comes across as a very nice man. I didn't realise Joseph O'Brien was doing jumpers - is he training both then?
		
Click to expand...

Aye Joseph was always going to take the jumpers off of his dad. That was the furor at Cheltenham when Aiden won the Triumph hurdle and it was all accredited toJoseph who didn't hold the licence at that time. Fair play to the lad he has a Group 1 to his name already under the flat code.


----------



## Clodagh (29 September 2016)

Yes I remember that. I suppose I don't think of any O'Brien having jumpers, they only seem to have one at a time (that I am aware of).


----------



## popsdosh (1 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Yes I remember that. I suppose I don't think of any O'Brien having jumpers, they only seem to have one at a time (that I am aware of).
		
Click to expand...

Vincent started off with jumpers until he built Ballydoyle into the flat establishment it is he won a lot of very prestigeous races over here including the champion hurdle 3 yrs running with the same horse. Not the same family but a famous trainer in his own right.


----------



## Mince Pie (1 October 2016)

Apparently O'Leary is just tight and doesn't want to pay any more.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 October 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Apparently O'Leary is just tight and doesn't want to pay any more.
		
Click to expand...

There was a comment on channel 4 this afternoon, apparently O'Leary tells his staff to collect pens from betting shops etc so he can keep his office kit costs down.  Arrogant horrible little man.  I wonder if he looks after his superstars when they finish racing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 October 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Apparently O'Leary is just tight and doesn't want to pay any more.
		
Click to expand...

It would come to just over &#8364;100,000 more a year for him to keep his horses at Mullin's yard for bog standard training fees. There are also all of the added extras on top of the training fees.

I am pleased for Gordon Elliot though. He has just built 80 new stables but he may be regretting buying the yearlings now lol! Gordon is a good guy. Though he did have a bit of a dummy spitting situation at Perth the other week. He has been champion trainer there for the last umpteen years that he has been training and he refused to stay to pick up his prize as all of the pictures had been changed in the weighing room and you are now greeted with a muckle big picture of Willie Mullins - who never,ever sends runners to Perth. Their excuse is it is a pic of McCoy but you could get thousands of pics of McCoy and many of them at Perth with Gordon! So why go for Mullins?!? I agree with Gordon on his wee protest.


----------



## popsdosh (1 October 2016)

EKW said:



			It would come to just over &#8364;100,000 more a year for him to keep his horses at Mullin's yard for bog standard training fees. There are also all of the added extras on top of the training fees.

I am pleased for Gordon Elliot though. He has just built 80 new stables but he may be regretting buying the yearlings now lol! Gordon is a good guy. Though he did have a bit of a dummy spitting situation at Perth the other week. He has been champion trainer there for the last umpteen years that he has been training and he refused to stay to pick up his prize as all of the pictures had been changed in the weighing room and you are now greeted with a muckle big picture of Willie Mullins - who never,ever sends runners to Perth. Their excuse is it is a pic of McCoy but you could get thousands of pics of McCoy and many of them at Perth with Gordon! So why go for Mullins?!? I agree with Gordon on his wee protest.
		
Click to expand...

People are forgetting as you rightly pointed out the extra cost to him. Good on him for being tight thats why he has what he has and mere mortals do not. I think you may find there was more of a conflict of interest than is being let on. Ask Paul Nichols how difficult it is having two or more top chasers with different owners that run in the same races! Everybody should be happy now the horses are spread around more trainers and both Jess and Gordon get some decent horses that otherwise were in the WM monopoly stakes. Whats more RR will have more of a lever now also, as I doubt he will look kindly on a 10% increase if indeed he has been asked for one. I am afraid it matters not how long he has held his fees a 10% increase is hard to swallow when you are already forking out 100,000 a month.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Yes I remember that. I suppose I don't think of any O'Brien having jumpers, they only seem to have one at a time (that I am aware of).
		
Click to expand...

Istabraq


----------



## Irish gal (4 October 2016)

O'Leary is as tight as hell and he's ruthless. Remember when he drop kicked poor Davey Russell and uunceremoniously replaced him. Ryanair staff are completely at their wits end trying to work for him most of the time. 

Would love to hear your goss on the Mullins stables EKW!? If you're at Liberty to enlighten us, there's nothing like the inside track!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 October 2016)

As a measure of solidarity they should all have increased their fees by 10%, and some of them may already have, it is gutting for the staff who have put the work in to the young horses, but there is a waiting list, so things could be worse.
£10K per annum is only half the cost of a senior lad, and I would imagine his horses cost quite a bit more than £100k, there is out of training costs and vet fees, insurance etc, these are  typically extras.


----------



## popsdosh (5 October 2016)

Irish gal said:



			O'Leary is as tight as hell and he's ruthless. Remember when he drop kicked poor Davey Russell and uunceremoniously replaced him. Ryanair staff are completely at their wits end trying to work for him most of the time. 

Would love to hear your goss on the Mullins stables EKW!? If you're at Liberty to enlighten us, there's nothing like the inside track!
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed so tight that he has racehorses. Please get real


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 October 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Yes indeed so tight that he has racehorses. Please get real
		
Click to expand...

There are some owners from a business background who run their horses like a business, extracting profit where others would choose a different course  of action. This has both positive and negative connotations.
Here it looks more like a spat than anything else.


----------



## Irish gal (5 October 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Yes indeed so tight that he has racehorses. Please get real
		
Click to expand...

He's tight as in mean popsdosh - he's notorious because of it. That is well known.


----------



## popsdosh (6 October 2016)

Irish gal said:



			He's tight as in mean popsdosh - he's notorious because of it. That is well known.
		
Click to expand...

Most wealthy people are thats how they achieve that status! Sorry you dont get on in business by not treading on toes.

Whos at fault here I suggest WM as he was silly enough to hold his prices for ten years (I find that hard to believe) a 10% increase will make anybody wince and think. Seems really odd timing to me as well just when UK training fees become very attractive to overseas owners I can see a few coming here as effectively our fees have dropped 15% .


----------

